# 16 switches



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anybody know who sells a prewired 16 switch box and a diagram of how to one them up? Do you need 4 pumps or 3 pumps or just 4 dumps?


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo don't get 16 switches


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Reds I believe still sells 16 switch boxes and maybe CCE I haven't seen any 4 pumps that aren't hoppers that don't have 16 ,if you wanna wire one up I wouldn't think it's too hard


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm sure you could find some used ones, might post an add in classifieds.

For a diagram, if you want to wire your own, its better to draw out your functions on paper,and go from their. Its a good way familiarize yourself with things, and not difficult at all, just very mind clustering when you look at it


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

P.S. We gotta know... what do you want 16 switches for?


----------



## R8RIVLIFE (Feb 4, 2010)

i wanted 16 switches when i was in 6th grade dreamin bout an impala, now i only want 4 switches under the dash but im curious about what you want 16 for.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R8RIVLIFE_@Feb 5 2011, 01:44 AM~19793367
> *i wanted 16 switches when i was in 6th grade dreamin bout an impala, now i only want 4 switches under the dash but im curious about what you want 16 for.
> *


maybe because he decided not to follow the masses? :dunno:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

maybe dr dre still got some? :happysad:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 5 2011, 04:59 AM~19793396
> *maybe because he decided not to follow the masses? :dunno:
> *


yeah 16 switches are old school now


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 5 2011, 08:15 AM~19793679
> *yeah  16 switches are old school now
> *



Hey now, I still have 16 switches & 4 pumps lol 


& k3nn3th86 I have an extra used 16 switch box with switches Id be willing to sell


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

shit truthfully i dont want to be like every body else thats all i see now adays im not saying that 4 swithches is bad but man i just want to take my own rd if yall feel what im sayin besides thats what lowriding is about to me like seeing something diffrent like who has the higest lock up,the baddest setup or who hit the highest with the least amount of licks well enogh of my sad song thaks for the feedback


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

here is mine I am thinkong of makeing it so it plugs in under my seat and puting a six switch plate on my dash the one shaped like the back of a 62


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

was up on the box


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@Feb 4 2011, 10:19 PM~19792282
> *Does anybody know who sells a prewired 16 switch box and a diagram of how to one them up? Do you need 4 pumps or 3 pumps or just 4 dumps?
> *


*
:uh:*


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

PRO HOPPER AND CCE


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Feb 5 2011, 10:04 PM~19798434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie didnt even know you had 16 switches.
hopefully i'll check it out thiz summer.


----------

